# Ontario meet up?



## JDesCotes (May 12, 2016)

I've been making wine for a couple of years now and think I have a fairly good grasp of it. 

I would love to meet up with other amateur wine makers in the area and sample what others have made!

Is there any interest in a meet up? (I love about an hour north west of Toronto)


----------



## richmke (May 13, 2016)

I'll be in downtown Toronto next week. If anything gets arranged for May 21 (or possibly May 22), and is close by (no car), count me in.


----------

